# Heyy just need to talk to people who understand



## OpheliaFlower (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey everyone, new to the forum.. 

finding it really hard to find people in my life that i can talk to and who understand. And feel like i may be heading down a bad road.

i'm 19 and been type 1 for just over 2 years now and am really struggling to juggle university with all of the inconveniences that diabetes brings. thinking that maybe i do not have the brain power to keep on top of both


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Opheliaflower. Welcome 

Its not down to brain power. Emotionally, diabetes, especially relatively newly diagnosed, can be very draining. As can uni Im sure. If we can help you to make your diabetes a bit less demanding on your time, maybe you'll find it easier to juggle. 

There are a few members at uni and plenty more who've been.

What sort of regime are you on ? eg. MDI, pump, etc

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi OpheliaFlower, welcome to the forum  There's never a good time to be diagnosed, but it sounds like you got the news at a time when you have many other stresses to deal with. For people who don't have diabetes it can be very difficult for them to understand - we don't want them to think of us as being poorly, but at the same time we would like them to understand that it can be a struggle and it doesn't go away.

Fortunately, there are lots of people here who do understand, so hopefully by sharing your experiences here it will make you feel much less isolated. Everyone is friendly, so just pitch in if you have questions or just want to have a rant!


----------



## imtrying (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi there. 
I hope talking here will help you to work through some problems so you don't feel like no-one understands, and won't make your head feel like it's just all too much.

I went to uni, and graduated....and if I can do it, you most certainly can. 

Please feel free to PM me if you ever just want to rant or someone to listen. You're not alone. 

x


----------



## brett (Feb 6, 2012)

OpheliaFlower said:


> Hey everyone, new to the forum..
> 
> finding it really hard to find people in my life that i can talk to and who understand. And feel like i may be heading down a bad road.
> 
> i'm 19 and been type 1 for just over 2 years now and am really struggling to juggle university with all of the inconveniences that diabetes brings. thinking that maybe i do not have the brain power to keep on top of both



Hi and welcome.  I know how you feel, i was diagnosed type 1 just over six months ago and felt the same.  Feel free to ask any questions or concerns you may have on here and im sure you will get plenty of support.  It has definately helped me and given me confidence to get back to the way i was before diagnosis.


----------



## OpheliaFlower (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm on MDI - 4 injections a day, and also have a big issue with injecting while out so normally wait until I'm in the comfort of my own home to do it.

BG has been running mostly high for a long time now which ofcourse is making almost everything very difficult due to fatigue and general unwell-ness 

also having some problems with people understanding, most seem to think because i look well enough i am fine which is not the case at all.


----------



## OpheliaFlower (Feb 6, 2012)

And thanks everyone  i really appreciate it


----------



## brett (Feb 6, 2012)

OpheliaFlower said:


> I'm on MDI - 4 injections a day, and also have a big issue with injecting while out so normally wait until I'm in the comfort of my own home to do it.
> 
> BG has been running mostly high for a long time now which ofcourse is making almost everything very difficult due to fatigue and general unwell-ness
> 
> also having some problems with people understanding, most seem to think because i look well enough i am fine which is not the case at all.



I used to be concious about injecting in work and at pubs/restaurants.  Now it doesnt bother me at all.  Sometimes i get some looks but if anyone queried what i was doing i would be happy to answer them.  Youre not doing nothing illegal, it is something you have to do to live a healthy life.  If the establishment didnt like it i wouldnt want to go there.


----------



## OpheliaFlower (Feb 6, 2012)

brett said:


> I used to be concious about injecting in work and at pubs/restaurants.  Now it doesnt bother me at all.  Sometimes i get some looks but if anyone queried what i was doing i would be happy to answer them.  Youre not doing nothing illegal, it is something you have to do to live a healthy life.  If the establishment didnt like it i wouldnt want to go there.


I know it's something I'm gonna have to get over. I i have tried in public a few times but i just cant deal with the looks that you get from strangers and even the people your with, I feel like I'm making them proper uncomfortable by doing it. I've also tried going to the toilet, not much better makes me feel very uncomfortable


----------



## ypauly (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Mark T (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum OpheliaFlower


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you have any really good friends you can trust ?

If so, ask them to support you while you try and inject in public. If you're waiting until you get home, it will be having an impact on your health, which will in turn not be helping you emotionally.

There are forum meet ups through the year in various places. If you're near to one, you could maybe go along and be surrounded by other injectors. That should sort out the onlookers !! 

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2012)

This is the list of forum meets this year...

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=22971

Rob


----------



## OpheliaFlower (Feb 6, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> Do you have any really good friends you can trust ?
> 
> If so, ask them to support you while you try and inject in public. If you're waiting until you get home, it will be having an impact on your health, which will in turn not be helping you emotionally.
> 
> ...


I have some friends who i trust and they do try to talk me into it but I get really anxious and nervous about what people may be thinking, to the point where my face goes red and my heart is pounding.

I do know that waiting is very much affecting my health with my BG being in the 20's for quite some time now

Thanks i will think about going to one


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2012)

It is difficult if you're very self conscious. I suspect most of us have felt like that at some point.

If you could mention it to your GP/clinic, you may be able to get some counselling to help. ANother thought is to get your friends to pretend to inject (go through the motions) ahead of you, so that when you come to do it, no-one would even notice ?

Silly idea perhaps but I'm good at those !

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2012)

OpheliaFlower said:


> I have some friends who i trust and they do try to talk me into it but I get really anxious and nervous about what people may be thinking, to the point where my face goes red and my heart is pounding.
> 
> I do know that waiting is very much affecting my health with my BG being in the 20's for quite some time now
> 
> Thanks i will think about going to one



My personal view is that people should think themselves lucky they don't have to do it. Just try to be discreet and it's unlikely anyone will notice. If anyone does make any comments, gives you looks or objects to it then it is their problem - they are showing ignorance and a lack of compassion. With pens and their tiny needles it's hard to tell what you are doing anyway. Have a read of my poem 'Farts versus Injections', hopefully will make you chuckle


----------



## OpheliaFlower (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks lol that did make me smile


----------



## Persil (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi OpheliaFlower,

Welcome to the forum. I too am 19 and am at university, and am coming up to the two year mark with regard to my diagnosis, so quite similar to you. Feel free to drop me a PM if you need a rant, and I'm happy to pass on my email address etc. if you want to chat that way 

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2012)

Ophelia hi and a warm welcome to the forum xx


----------



## nbrodie1987 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Hello and welcome!*

Hi Ophelia,

Although i have been diabetic for a long time now, I juggled uni and diabetes and walked away with a 2:1! 

You got in to uni so you have the brain power! You are new to diabetes so remember it takes time to get used to change, and this is a big one! Just keep on top of things and make sure you take your insulin and you'll find uni gets easier too...you're brain works better when your bm's are well controlled and you'll have more energy for all the nights out too!!! 

My biggest advice is avoid drinks like WKD and the like as they are full of sugar and make your control very difficult. I'm sure you will find something that works for you though!

Good


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2012)

Is your Uni Welfare Officer aware of you?  Just thinking you can't be the only D in the Uni (Sorry I'm having a Little Britain moment in my head!) and you never know what help is there if you don't ask.  I mean you can get help with eg extra time for testing etc in exams, and stuff like that, can't you?


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum OpheliaFlower 

I was very self conscious when I first started injecting in public, I'd always nip to the toilet. I did it couple of times outside in London and when I realised no-one was paying attention it made me feel loads better 

My friends would also try to shield me if in a very busy place (preventing people barging into me!) so would anyone be able to do that for you until you feel more confident? xx


----------



## lizabetic (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello, I've only just come on here! So slightly late. I'm at uni too, I find it hard at times! I've not yet had to inject infront of anyone except from who I live with but the thought of it makes me feel horrid. I've only just started insulin hence why I haven't much experience yet! Forunately too I have a good timetable this term! Perhaps try to stick to somewhere quiet when you inject? There is always a free corridor or even classroom around uni when i'm in! 

Do you have contact with a DSN in your uni area? I find mine really useful especially as she is used to dealing with uni students (its a university health practice) so i'm confident she will understand! Definately worth a try. 

You have certainly done the right thing by joining here! Anyway, if you need a chat or anything please PM me


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome.

Sorry to hear you are struggling with injecting in public. I was diagnosed while still at uni, but it was my final year so I didn't really have long in that environment.

As a starter, could you try doing a jab in a cafe while grabbing a cake? Find yourself a corner table with your back to the wall and table etc in front of you. Lots of camouflage and plenty of distractions around. Airshot under the table... pull your jumper up a tiny bit and away you go.

I very much doubt anyone in the cafe would even notice. And on the plus side you'll be having a cake (purely for the purposes of research, of course!)


----------



## OpheliaFlower (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for all your advice everyone .. I really appreciate it. Haven't been on here in a while but just want to let everyone know I am feeling much better! Still do not inject in public but managing to keep my blood sugar reasonably down anyway.. I'm sure to have more
Bad days but for now I am doing okay


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2012)

OpheliaFlower said:


> Thank you for all your advice everyone .. I really appreciate it. Haven't been on here in a while but just want to let everyone know I am feeling much better! Still do not inject in public but managing to keep my blood sugar reasonably down anyway.. I'm sure to have more
> Bad days but for now I am doing okay



I'm glad to hear that you are feeling much better  I think that, once you have done it a couple of times, injecting discreetly in public will seem like no big deal, but it's plucking up the courage to go ahead and do it in the first place - hope you manage it soon, it will make life a little easier for you


----------



## dianeg38 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi , i was  diagnosed just over weeks ago.being treated with insulin at the moment but awaiting results of some kind of blood test that will apparently tell wither im type 1 or 2. im still coming to terms with it, im ok some day then others im throwing tandums like a toddler because of it but i was really ill before diagnosis so its either come to terms with it and deal with it correctly or have the same thing happen again and i really dont want that. take care x


----------

